# Jackson DK2S w/Sustainiac



## ScareRaven (Mar 7, 2007)

To my surprise, this guitar comes in six different finishes (Trans Black is what I'm interested in), it has black hardware, a Sustainiac (EXCELLENT!) in the neck slot, Alder body, rock maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, and 24 frets! It's incredible! I can get this beast for $750 CDN!  
The only thing that's keeping me from buying it is the Alder body. I've never played on Alder before, and the Ibanez Xiphos is supposed to have great tone because of its neckthru mahogany construction. So it's very hard to choose... I'd rather have a Trans Black finish than Ibanez's new Chameleon Red finish (Which is infact very wicked!).
How do you think this guitar will hold up for tone and playability?


----------



## darren (Mar 7, 2007)

The DK2S in trans black sure is sexy. Alder is a great tone wood... great snap and growl, and the maple top will give it even more bite.


----------



## noodles (Mar 7, 2007)

Alder is a great body wood, and about as tonally balanced as you can get--the lows are tight, the highs are crisp, and the midrange is warm and thick. This was the body wood of choice for Fender Strats, and Jackson uses is it heavily as well. I really can't say enough good things about alder.


----------



## ScareRaven (Mar 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> Alder is a great body wood, and about as tonally balanced as you can get--the lows are tight, the highs are crisp, and the midrange is warm and thick. This was the body wood of choice for Fender Strats, and Jackson uses is it heavily as well. I really can't say enough good things about alder.



[Licks his teeth]  I'm going to go try one out today! I see a few ESP guitars made of Alder (such as the Gus G. and Stephan Carpenter sigs). Gus G. definitely has nice bite. A scorching tone is exactly what I'm looking for.  The Sustainiac will be nice to play with for all of my clean Ambience. I heard that Robert Rich is one who uses the sustainiac for creating his pretty soundscapes. Haha. Not to mention that you could pull of Dimebag harmonics for as long as you need? Who needs an E-bow when you've got a sustainiac?!


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 7, 2007)

I just picked up a Jackson DK2 a coulpe of weeks ago (not the S model). Basically the same guitar just different pup options.

Playability wise it's great. It has a slightly thicker, and rounder neck than a JEM but still very comfortable. Nice tall frets make bends easy even with uber low action.

I can second all that is said here about alder. Definately snappier than basswood.

BigM555


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sustainiacs RULE!!!!!!!! 
They're just one of the most fun guitar mods you can get and in Harmonic mode it's howlin' heaven!
I've tried the Sustainiac and the Fernandes Sustainer and i thought the Sustainiac had a lot more power and was just better all round.
They take a bit of getting used to and you have to learn to mute anything you don't want to sustain cause it just ends up as a big horrid noise otherwise.

I've gotta' get a Sustainiac on one of my 7's at some point.


----------



## Brutalnet (Feb 24, 2009)

I just bought one of these. I should have it tomorrow. $674.00 in trans. black, new, from 8thstreet.com (10&#37; off coupon). I was hard pressed to find any even close to negative reviews about this guitar (well, from people who weren't idiots)

I read two where they complained that the "strings just kept vibrating" when they stopped playing...

Sell your guitar and take up suicide. What morons.

Anyhow, I'm already on the hunt for someone that will make a reasonably priced baritone neck for it - A BARITONE SUSTAINIAC??????!!! Godly.

I bought it purely for leads a la bands like The Fall Of Every Season and Before The Rain. Oh, sustain for doom - how godly.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 24, 2009)

my dk2 is rendered useless for my style saying that i need a neck humbucker and the trem arm screw is stripped. plus its just not my deal in blueburst, too generic. and the duncans sound awful for what ido. 

sad panda


----------



## darren (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow... that was a really valuable contribution to this thread about an entirely different guitar! Thanks for coming out!


----------



## yellowv (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah WTF did that even mean?


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2009)

darren said:


> The DK2S in trans black sure is sexy. Alder is a great tone wood... great snap and growl, and the maple top will give it even more bite.



One of my friend's has one of these (the trans black model).
If you take a photo of one in the right lighting conditions, they look absolutely incredible


----------



## Brutalnet (Mar 1, 2009)

Brutalnet said:


> I just bought one of these. I should have it tomorrow. $674.00 in trans. black, new, from 8thstreet.com (10% off coupon). I was hard pressed to find any even close to negative reviews about this guitar (well, from people who weren't idiots)
> 
> I read two where they complained that the "strings just kept vibrating" when they stopped playing...
> 
> ...



Well it showed up, 8thstreet.com did a great job, but UPS broke it. Dropped on the bottom of the box super hard. It resulted in this:






What really really bites is that Jackson is out of them in every color for between 30-90 days. Talk about a tease. I did get a chance to briefly play it before it went back into the box to go back, and the electronics are amazing. 

El Sucko Majoro that it got damaged in shipping, though.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 1, 2009)

Alas... .

But, think of it like this... You've had your taste of Heaven, and it's been taken away from you. Think how pleased you will be when it all comes together and you can finally hold YOUR guitar in YOUR hands... Orgasmic .

I was/am considering one of these... I don't have any single coil guitars yet .


----------



## Brutalnet (Mar 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Alas... .
> 
> But, think of it like this... You've had your taste of Heaven, and it's been taken away from you. Think how pleased you will be when it all comes together and you can finally hold YOUR guitar in YOUR hands... Orgasmic .
> 
> I was/am considering one of these... I don't have any single coil guitars yet .


 
Good positive spin on things, I'll say. Yeah, you're right. I haven't had a good week. The HP laptop I use to record on (NC8430, 320GB 7200 RPM drive, 4GB of RAM, etc) went up in smoke upon connecting the power adapter to it earlier in the week. HP handled it quickly under warranty but scraped the hell out of the top and overlooked a few other things it needs, so it needs to go back. And you see what happened to my Jackson...

I just bought that Raines acoustic 7-string to try to make me feel better in the meanwhile... =)

Can't wait to get my hands on the Jackson again though. To my surprise the neck was a lot thicker (not a thin flat neck like I'm used to) than I expected, but it's still mighty playable. Cmon Jackson, crank out some more of these things, will ya...


----------



## Harry (Mar 1, 2009)

Sucks to hear about the crack in the next dude
I know what you mean about the neck, it isn't quite as flat and thin like a Wizard I neck, and I think the DK2S neck is actually still marginally thicker than the Wizard II.
Still very comfortable though and very nice to play.


----------

